# Gustavo Badell 6 weeks out.(pics)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

It's only 4 weeks or something to the Mr.O but I thought you should see wat he looks like.





















Top six material?

Oh and he's got a new dvd. out as well. Gustavo Badell dvd


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

he looks good......just needs to build up those biceps and calfs and then he will be top 6.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> he looks good......just needs to build up those biceps and calfs and then he will be top 6.



are you saying that he should be using synthol


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> are you saying that he should be using synthol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm saying he's a fag.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> are you saying that he should be using synthol


no...
I think he looks great, just needs to work on his biceps and calfs....we all have areas we need work on


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> no...
> I think he looks great, just needs to work on his biceps and calfs....we all have areas we need work on


Yeah just to bad he's cutting already and will not be able to gain muscle before the show. if he comes in with huge calves and bi's you know what happend


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

pretty damn impressive.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

He is top 5 material.  It just depends on how Cormier and some of the others come in at.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

I think Cormier is someone that can walk away with 3d or 2d place any day if he comes in as sharp as he's suppost to come in.
Just like Dennis James, if he was to come in shredded he would get 2d place any day!!
he has the size just not the conditioning.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope one of the "smaller" more aesthetic guys wins it this year. I really do.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

HHHAHAHAHAHAHAH not a chance!!!!!!!!
Ruhl, and James will win before someone like Dexter would.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HHHAHAHAHAHAHAH not a chance!!!!!!!!
> Ruhl, and James will win before someone like Dexter would.


And that's why bodybuilding stays in the shitter


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

In some ways your right but in a lot you are not.
Just because some have a bit more mass does not mean that they are in bad shape or something.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

Pics don't work, btw


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

they work for me.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Pics don't work, btw


Changed some shit they should work now.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> HHHAHAHAHAHAHAH not a chance!!!!!!!!
> Ruhl, and James will win before someone like Dexter would.


Dexter is not even in the lineup


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

Dexters not competing this year??

WHY?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

im not sure, but if you check the 2005 olympia homepage dexter is not part of the lineup.
i think he got pissed off because of the challenge round and how he got screwed out of 3rd place by gustavo when in rounds 1-3 he clearly had him beaten


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

that is understandable. Yep he certainly got screwed out of 3rf place.

Do you know if the challenge round will be on again? I hope not becuase bodybuilding is about the body as a whole, making it a battle of bodyparts is stupid.


----------



## topolo (Sep 7, 2005)

jay wins it this year.....finally


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> that is understandable. Yep he certainly got screwed out of 3rf place.
> 
> Do you know if the challenge round will be on again? I hope not becuase bodybuilding is about the body as a whole, making it a battle of bodyparts is stupid.


yes they will but it will be treated as a seperate contest with seperate prize money.  it will have no effect on the winner


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> jay wins it this year.....finally


there is a new emphasis on symetry. with penalties for the gh gut. this year is going to chris cormier. ha ha ha i wish. it will be ronnie again


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> jay wins it this year.....finally



who says this? you?

Jay is too blocky and his waist is too wide. I still think he looks great but just not number one...

Also last year Gunter got 6th which pissed me off becuase he looked so flat.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

lee priest better be top 5 or im pissed


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

Lee Priest is competing?

I thought he mentioned there's no way he will ever do the Olympia ever again


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

shit am i wrong


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 7, 2005)

no lee is competing. victor martinez and the russian guy are people to watch out for


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> shit am i wrong




no. i just checked mate and I am glad to say that he is competing    

Lee is my favourite becuase he is the same height as me and he has a great body, so i aspire to be like him.

Lee has a great personality too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Lee is my favourite becuase he is the same height as me and he has a great body, so i aspire to be like him.


 Lee is like 5'1. They always say BBer's are taller than they really are. Arnold was like 5'10 not 6'2 also.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

he is not 5'4"?


Lee stumping around at 250lbs off-season at 5'1" is a bit hard to belive.

I see your point about exageration, the pros always exagerate their figures. But what reason would they have to exaggerate their height?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I see your point about exageration, the pros always exagerate their figures. But what reason would they have to exaggerate their height?


 I have no idea why they do it.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Dude, I have met Lee.. he is 5'4".


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

thank fuck for that!

thanks for that Premier.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pretty damn impressive.


Agreed on that my friend, he is lookin GOOD. As far as the calves go, they look great, but his quads/hams are just so HUGE in comparison, that the calves are dwarved.

As far as the height thing goes, They arent happy that they are so short, and ginormous muscles just arent enough, i suppose.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

i am happy that i am short!

more muscle mass faster  but when the tall guys catch up with the mass it is game over for us short dudes.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Lee has a great personality too.


 Have you ever met him? He's a pompous prick in person who think far too highly of himself.

 Physique wise, I think he's great


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

seriously?

why do you say that? what was your conversation with him like mate?


 I said he has a great personality becuase his training videos always make me laugh and he has good humour and takes the piss out of himself too haha.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Have you ever met him? He's a pompous prick in person who think far too highly of himself.
> 
> Physique wise, I think he's great


I heard some shit like this before yeah, I've never met him but I hear from a lot of people that he's not that nice.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

I am dissapointed in Lee


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

He man if the show was called nicest guy contest Gunther would win( even tough I hear that he is yelling and cursing all the way though his work outs.)
and what does it matter? only Coleman matters because he has to represent the title.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 8, 2005)

well it matters to me. I don't want to have idols who are complete pricks out of the limelight.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 8, 2005)

You are who you are and if you try to be someone else you will only be a fucked up version of your idol.
Don't copy their atitude, just try to become a freak like them, while staying true to your own style.


----------

